# 17 eggs in less than 2 weeks????



## Campfireevan (Jun 13, 2014)

I got a pair of D. leucomelas from a reptile show back in February. Since then, they have been in a planted 20g and calling every morning. I went on vacation for a week (friend was caring for them) and came home to a clutch of 9 eggs mostly developed into tadpoles on 5/18, see first pic. They were free swimming by the next day. This was my first clutch with this pair. My first question is how long does it take for dart frog tadpoles to get to this stage?









Then, today, 5/24, I pulled another clutch of 8 from the same pair. What the hell is going on here? Is this normal for a single pair to lay this many eggs in this short period of time? Pic is of eggs found today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyWagner (Aug 3, 2015)

My auratus girl laid 5 surprise eggs a few weeks ago, and another 6 last week.


----------



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

My leucomelas haven't started breeding yet, but most of my frogs, tinctorius morphs, and auratus, usually produce a clutch about weekly. I give them a break by drying their tanks out for a while.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

DO you have a pic of your setup? i would love to see what your doing right to get this production lol


----------



## Campfireevan (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks like it’s 23 eggs since 5/23... these guys are on fire










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Campfireevan (Jun 13, 2014)

Campfireevan said:


> Looks like it’s 23 eggs since 5/23... these guys are on fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CORRECTION: 23 eggs since 5/18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

Would love to see the viv setup as well


----------



## Campfireevan (Jun 13, 2014)

Khamul said:


> Would love to see the viv setup as well




This is my current set up for my pair of leucs. 20 gallon high, with black aquarium background.








Plants are nothing crazy- philodendron, small tank, pothos, spike moss. (Sorry, don’t know the exact names of the plants but I will try to find a list of them). I use joshs frogs ABG and drainage layer. There are two coco huts, each of opposite sides of the viv. They have plastic lids under them for egg laying. 

For about 3 months this viv was incredibly consistent- fed at the same time, same food (D. melanogaster), same light schedule, misted same time everyday. Then I power fed them for about 2 weeks, feeding D. melanogaster, D. hydei, and occasionally springtails, all at the same time. I would even leave a culture of fruit flies in the viv when it was reaching the end of its cycle. These guys got super fat. Lighting schedule and misting was still consistent. Then, change the diet dramatically (this happened when I was away and a friend was taking care of the frogs). They were only fed D. melanogaster, probably not much more than every other day or a few times a week. Misting was probably just as often as well. This change in diet and husbandry is probably what caused these guys to breed. Feel free to try this method and let me know what you think!


----------



## HumbyMander (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh that is a beautiful looking tank.


----------



## Campfireevan (Jun 13, 2014)

HumbyMander said:


> Oh that is a beautiful looking tank.




Not where I’d like it to be but thanks a lot. One thing I’ve learned over the years is to just leave your plants alone and they’ll take off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

